# Samba 3.0.2 Probleme



## fhl (13. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin dabei einen Samba Server als PDC aufzusetzen. Das hat alles soweit geklappt, bloß wenn ich versuche mich mit einem Client einzuloggen, bekomme ich den Fehler, dass das Profil nicht geladen werden konnte. Im Samba Log taucht folgender Fehler auf:

[2004/09/13 09:34:23, 0] rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:api_pipe_netsec_process(1371)
  failed to decode PDU
[2004/09/13 09:34:23, 0] rpc_server/srv_pipe_hnd.crocess_request_pdu(605)
  process_request_pdu: failed to do schannel processing.
[2004/09/13 09:34:31, 1] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(619)
  oisupport3 (195.60.125.116) connect to service netlogon initially as user frank (uid=50004, gid=30000) (pid 319)

Der User frank ist unter Linux lokal und als Sambauser eingetragen. Auch die UserID stimmt. Der PC ist ebenfalls lokal als Maschinenaccount auf Linux und Samba angelegt.
Habe es an mehreren Rechner ausprobiert mit Windows 2000 Clients (Service Pack 2 oder auch Service Pack 4)

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
smb.conf

# smb.conf is the main Samba configuration file. You find a full commented
# version at /usr/share/doc/packages/samba/examples/smb.conf.SuSE
# Date: 2004-04-06
[global]
   workgroup = bill-x
   wins support = yes
   interfaces = 127.0.0.1 eth0
   security = user
   encrypt passwords = yes
   smb passwd file = /etc/samba/smbpasswd
   domain master = yes
   domain logons = yes
   local master = yes
   preferred master = yes
   os level = 65
   netbios name = pdc.bill-x
   logon path = \\%L\home\samba\profile\%U
   log file = /var/log/samba/log.smb1
   log level = 1
   max log size = 1000
   server string = Samba Server
[netlogon]
   comment = Domain-Anmeldedienst
   path = /home/samba/netlogon
   public = no
   read only = yes
   browseable = yes
   guest ok = no
   writeable = yes
[profile]
   comment = Benutzerprofile
   path = /home/samba/profile
   admin users = root
   browseable = no
   read only = no
   writeable = yes
   create mask = 700
   directory mask = 700
   guest ok = no
   printable = no
   preserve case = yes
   short case preserve = yes
   case sensitive = no
[homes]
   comment = Home Directories
   valid users = %S
   browseable = no
   read only = No
   guest ok = no
   printable = no

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////



Wäre nett wenn ihr mir helft.

P.S. Meine ICQ Nummer ist 118783895


----------



## spool (16. September 2004)

Falls du SUSE (9.1) benutzt, melde dich mal per e-Mail bei mir. Ich hab ein Shellscript geschrieben, das dir den Samba 3.02 als PDC mit einer Beispielkonfiguration einrichtet.
mailto: c-worker@freenet.de


----------



## fhl (20. September 2004)

*Samba*

Also ich habe auch bei den Clients folgende Gruppenrichtlinien aktiviert:

1. Zwischengespeicherte Kopien von servergespeicherten Profilen löschen
2. Remotebenutzerprofil abwarten
3. Eigentümer von servergespeicherten Profilen nicht prüfen


Daher müssten auch die Clients richtig konfiguriert sein....


....aber funktionieren tuts immer noch nicht


----------



## Arne Buchwald (20. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von spool _
> *Falls du SUSE (9.1) benutzt, melde dich mal per e-Mail bei mir. Ich hab ein Shellscript geschrieben, das dir den Samba 3.02 als PDC mit einer Beispielkonfiguration einrichtet.
> mailto: c-worker@freenet.de *


hi spool,

kannst du das Script nicht anhängen, da das ggf. auch noch andere interessieren könnte?


----------



## mathiu (20. September 2004)

Inwiefern ist denn das Script SuSE-spezifisch?

DIe Konfiguratino sollte ja eigentlich nicht Distributions-abhängig sein, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## fhl (23. September 2004)

*script*

hallo,

wer verwendet denn noch einen samba server und windows 2000 clients?

könnte mir vielleicht jemand seine smb.conf zukommen lassen, vermute das ich vielleicht doch irgenwo einen Tippfehler habe.

Meine E-Mail Adresse ist frank.herzberg@bill-x.de



Danke und Gruss

Frank


----------



## fhl (6. Oktober 2004)

Habe das Problem gelöst

Nachdem ich mir eine neuere Version von Samba heruntergeladen und den Server in Betrieb genommen habe, hat alles einwandfrei funktioniert.
Weiss aber immer noch nicht woran es gelegen hat. Könnte mir höchstens vorstellen das vielleicht Probleme mit winbind gegeben hat. Weiss vielleicht jemand was es gewesen sein könnte?

Gruss Frank


----------

